# ياريت ياجماعه نتكلم عن فلاتر المياه المنزليه فوائدها وأضرارها وكيفية تركيبها وصيانتها.أرجو الإهتمام



## imiaama1989 (21 ديسمبر 2011)

ياريت ياجماعه نتكلم عن فلاتر المياه المنزليه فوائدها وأضرارها وكيفية تركيبها وصيانتها. أرجو الإهتمام لأن أنا شغال فنى فى شركة بيع فلاتر وعايز أعرف ما إذا كانت المعلومات التى درستها فى فترة تدريبى بالشركة صحيحة , أم هى لأغراض تجارية فقط .


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (22 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام علبكم
يا ريت يا اخي لو زودتنا وعلمتنا بعض ما تعلمت عن الفلاتر حتى نتمكن من مناقشة الامر 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## اسامة كجاب (29 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

